# Went to an auction and .......



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had to have it...


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice looking piece you found there.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

scaredy cat


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Had to have it...


I need a snake if you hear about one...let me know..I be getting a little bit jealous of you


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I need a snake if you hear about one...let me know..I be getting a little bit jealous of you


Whew... for some reason have gone through the roof...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice find. congrats.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Whew... for some reason have gone through the roof...


Yeah, 3k around here....not ready to take that plunge


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Had to have it...


VERY nice pickup.

357 or 38?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

powrguy said:


> VERY nice pickup.
> 
> 357 or 38?


.357


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Dovans said:


> .357


I'm shopping around for a 686 or maybe a GP100 in 357 myself right now. Prices are through the roof on 'em, for what you can buy new.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Whats that guy like at ahhh BT Shooting supply's or something like that... On Rte 42 just outside of middleburg hieghts.. I think hes by Bagley and Pearl...Went by his shop few months ago while visiting my mom in Mustang country


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Whats that guy like at ahhh BT Shooting supply's or something like that... On Rte 42 just outside of middleburg hieghts.. I think hes by Bagley and Pearl...Went by his shop few months ago while visiting my mom in Mustang country


I know the place and have been there a few times. Pretty over-priced on used and new, IMHO.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dovans said:


> Had to have it...


That is a nice looking gun.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet! What's that grip made of?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> Sweet! What's that grip made of?


I am not sure.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice revolver, you can't go wrong with a S&W, for use or for investment. The cost of producing a revolver
vs semi- autos is going to run them off the market.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Dovans said:


> .357


Is it true what they say about auctions that everything gets bid up through the roof?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not always. I have seen some deals, but not likely your going to find one at an auction. Last couple I went to, prices were reasonable. Long guns like 45-70's,45 long, 357, 44's bring top dollar. The firearm in this thread I bought for two - three hundred under retail. (about...)


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

powrguy said:


> I'm shopping around for a 686 or maybe a GP100 in 357 myself right now. Prices are through the roof on 'em, for what you can buy new.


Neighboring township is auctioning off a gp100 in 357 now. Just called my buddy to try and get some tickets before the drawing. Mmmmmm they're purdy.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Neighboring township is auctioning off a gp100 in 357 now. Just called my buddy to try and get some tickets before the drawing. Mmmmmm they're purdy.


Good luck on that. Hard to find a GP100 around me for sale used, and they sell for almost NEW prices when they do come up.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

powrguy said:


> Good luck on that. Hard to find a GP100 around me for sale used, and they sell for almost NEW prices when they do come up.


Wheel guns in general are expensive anymore, last time I was in Vances I believe GPs were right around $700, every once in a while they will put them on sale and that drops them to around $650.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Neighboring township is auctioning off a gp100 in 357 now. Just called my buddy to try and get some tickets before the drawing. Mmmmmm they're purdy.


I really like the 100. I had the opportunity to rent one at my local range with a 4.2" barrel and chambered in .357. I fell in love with everything but the price tag. It is my next gun unless I find something else I like better.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> I really like the 100. I had the opportunity to rent one at my local range with a 4.2" barrel and chambered in .357. I fell in love with everything but the price tag. It is my next gun unless I find something else I like better.


It's a slick piece, guy's had it at the gun shop for a while. A bit pricey, but worth winning for a $5 raffle ticket! And it's the 6" barrel. A real beast.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Take your money and look for a good used S&W. They shoot good and increase in value. I've got Rugers too,
but S&Ws are hard to beat.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Buddy of mine got a GP for a great price and I really liked it. A few months later another friend of mine told me his mom was selling her SP101 .357 because it was too much for her with a 2 3/4 inch barrel so I paid her the $350 she was asking and picked it up. I like it but not as much as the GP. My dream revolver is a python though. Dovans, you always seem to be buying a new revolver. Ever come across any pythons by any chance? The prices on those things are crazy these days


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There were plenty at the gun show yesterday. There was a guy walking around with an anconda trying to sell it. I couldnt even come close on an offer. There was a FN 5.7 I almost pulled the trigger... So to speak.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I went to Moundsville, WVA show this AM, bought cup of coffee and lb. of 2400, prices crazy. There is a panic
over possible new laws, or Dems winning election.


----------

